# Comet !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check the western sky for a comet tonight. It should be most visible just after sunset.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I just about got up to go look for it when I remembered its so foggy here I wouldn't be able to see my hand in front of my face. Is it going to stick around for a few days? I remember watching one when I was little and just being amazed.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Does it have a tail that is visible? I was looking for it and not sure if I found it. Any idea where about in the west?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The 12th. and 13th. Will be the best days to see it... yes it has a 2 tails... low in the western sky... use binoculars, but I read you maybe able to see it without.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a link:

http://www.space.com/20147-comet-pan-starrs-sunset-viewing.html


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you see it Don? I forgot to look last night...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not 100% positive I didn't have my binocs out. Hopefully it will be clear tonight.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'm not 100% positive I didn't have my binocs out. Hopefully it will be clear tonight.


Sweet, the wife and I were in Texas for Hail bopp , you couldn't find a telescope, after a few hrs we found a floor model for way to much! but in the end it was worth it. to see hail bopp....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I got to view Hail Bopp from the East & the West (I was trucking at the time)...

I must say that viewing it from the desert on the CA/AZ line was 100x better than seeing it from anywhere in the East...The night sky in the desert is amazing to see. :teeth:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Gonna look again tonight. Couldn't find it last night.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Didn't that cult kill themselves off when the hale bopp comet came by?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> Didn't that cult kill themselves off when the hale bopp comet came by?


yeah--they were liberals......Not enough "Fool Aid" to go around for all the liberals, at that time, I guess...


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Go figure, maybe some of these antique liberals called senators should jump on that band wagon


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

No luck tonight--Try again tomorrow


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cloudy here tonight. Try again tommorrow.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

To many trees here for me to see the comet, unless it would be directly overhead.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I may have to make a trip over to the lakeshore.


----------

